# Super Reverb Magic Trick



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I know this probably doesn't fit in this forum but this ebay listing for a Super Reverb that has been "neatly sawed in half and glued back together" caught my eye. And only $1250 !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-supe...809?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed85b7441


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! What a deal!:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> I know this probably doesn't fit in this forum but this ebay listing for a Super Reverb that has been "neatly sawed in half and glued back together" caught my eye. And only $1250 !
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-supe...809?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed85b7441


I really love how the grill cloth has not been replaced. It adds a certain cheesiness to this amp that simply can't be replicated. I mean who has not thought of cutting there bassman or super reverb in half? Come on let's be honest. Don't be shy you know you want too! I think $1250 is a tad steep maybe $850 tops it is a 1968  oh yeah when you saw your super rever in half don't forget to do the ohms law to get it to 2 ohms lol lets see 2 x8 ohms = 2 ohms because there are two speakers yeah I am so smart smrt!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

amazing what you can do with a table saw and an over-abundance of alcohol! Somebody got tired of luggin that beast around..........


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You should see what they can do to a Leslie after a few dips of the ladle ...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh yeah....I've undone/redone/reconnected a few of those....
As for the Super, it's a blackline amp...makin' it '67 or very early '68. Such a waste.



shoretyus said:


> You should see what they can do to a Leslie after a few dips of the ladle ...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

it was cruel of Fender to build those (super rev) with only one handle on top. They should have had two side handles


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

They did!! The catch was, they added two speakers as well...











Lincoln said:


> it was cruel of Fender to build those (super rev) with only one handle on top. They should have had two side handles


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Great design I can just see running that into a wall and bending some of the potentiometer shafts lol. Put in the what were they thinking category. They did come out with some wickedly great amps but boy did they make some dogs too. The bass amp with that irreplaceable yamaha speaker comes to mind lol. Bantom bass?


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

About 10 years ago I heard an older blues guy in a bar playing through a Super Six and it sounded spectacular.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a buddy who has one....it's a f#*kin' pig.


----------

